# family and parenting forum threads locked?



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi

Why are the threads in the family and parenting forum locked?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> Hi
> 
> Why are the threads in the family and parenting forum locked?


Elegirl posted this thread in the tech support forum. It explains why and which threads were closed.

Please contact a moderator if you would like to have a thread you started reopened.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Lila said:


> Elegirl posted this thread in the tech support forum. It explains why and which threads were closed.
> 
> Please contact a moderator if you would like to have a thread you started reopened.


Thank you, I missed this post.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> Thank you, I missed this post.


Would you like me to open a closed thread?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Lila said:


> Would you like me to open a closed thread?


Yes, sent you a conversation. Thank you


----------

